# 52/39 chainset to double Compact or triple-help please



## Giant_Man (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Shimano Guru’s

I have a Giant TCR Advanced 1 with Ultegra groupset.

Front chainset is a double of 53/39 and rear cassette is 12/25

Am thinking of changing front chainset to a Compact double chainset 50/34 OR using a triple chainset, retaining a 53/39 ratio and adding a 30.
I like the 53/39 combo, only using the 30 when grinding up steep hills.

Looking for advice as to what I have to do to adopt either chainset to the bike.

My understanding is I only need to shorten the chain if I go to a double compact chainset.

If I go to a triple chainset would I have to change the rear derailleur also to accommodate the larger apparent change in chain length? Not sure what derailleur I have (likely either medium or short).

Can the existing front derailleur be set up for a triple chainset?

Also, the bike comes with a Shimano Dura-Ace, Internal Press Fit BB. Would either a double compact chainset or the triple chainset fit straight in with the BB I have?

If someone who knows all can advise before I purchase, it will save me heaps of money and grief.

Look forward to your replies.

cheers


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I would try a compact first before triple because the cost. You need a need front shifter and new derailleurs(front and rear), a new chain if it is not long enough for the triple. A compact with a 27 cog might do the trick for you instead of a triple.


----------

